# Michigan Rallies



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Are there any plans for a Michigan rally this year? We plan on the Cedar Point rally for August but would like to do one in Michigan also.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Why don't you start one?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great idea!

I had thought of suggesting for just a quick weekend, the campground where we have the seasonal site also has a group area. I'm sure we could get it reserved for a weekend. It's not a vacation "destination" but there's a pool and fishing and a nearby lake. The big advantage is that it's in Grass Lake (between Chelsea and Jackson) so it's very close for us from SE Mich for just a weekend.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I had thought of suggesting for just a quick weekend, the campground where we have the seasonal site also has a group area. I'm sure we could get it reserved for a weekend. It's not a vacation "destination" but there's a pool and fishing and a nearby lake. The big advantage is that it's in Grass Lake (between Chelsea and Jackson) so it's very close for us from SE Mich for just a weekend.


We would be interested in a SE Michigan trip. We have watched a Tiger's game or two for the last couple of years. We would like to do that the same weekend if possible.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Another idea we had ties into the Cedar Point trip. Michigan Adventure is in Muskegon county and is affiliated with Cedar Point. We are buying season passes and they are good for both places. www.whiterivercampground.com is a campground we have been to and enjoyed. Canoe rentals, Pool and the river are some of the highlights.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have enjoyed the last couple of Michigan rallies that we have attended. If one was planned, I'm sure we'd attend. If I were to have a vote, how about something around South Haven or Warren Dunes?


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> We have enjoyed the last couple of Michigan rallies that we have attended. If one was planned, I'm sure we'd attend. If I were to have a vote, how about something around South Haven or Warren Dunes?


The White River Campground is approx. 25 minutes from Silver Lake Sand Dunes and 40 minutes from South Haven. We will check out the South Haven area.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Frank said:


> We have enjoyed the last couple of Michigan rallies that we have attended. If one was planned, I'm sure we'd attend. If I were to have a vote, how about something around South Haven or Warren Dunes?


The White River Campground is approx. 25 minutes from Silver Lake Sand Dunes and 40 minutes from South Haven. We will check out the South Haven area.
[/quote]
Sounds like we have a volunteer!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

grunt0311 and I would most likely attend, as well, if he has enough notice to get the time off work. He's currently off on Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> We have enjoyed the last couple of Michigan rallies that we have attended. If one was planned, I'm sure we'd attend. If I were to have a vote, how about something around South Haven or Warren Dunes?


The White River Campground is approx. 25 minutes from Silver Lake Sand Dunes and 40 minutes from South Haven. We will check out the South Haven area.
[/quote]
Sounds like we have a volunteer!








[/quote]
Volunteer







Thanks Nathan for your vote of confidence.
I have not organized one of these. What type of help can I get from everyone? Who is interested in a West Michigan rally? Just talked to Lakeshore RV, sounds like they may give us some help.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Frank said:


> We have enjoyed the last couple of Michigan rallies that we have attended. If one was planned, I'm sure we'd attend. If I were to have a vote, how about something around South Haven or Warren Dunes?


The White River Campground is approx. 25 minutes from Silver Lake Sand Dunes and 40 minutes from South Haven. We will check out the South Haven area.
[/quote]
Sounds like we have a volunteer!








[/quote]
Volunteer







Thanks Nathan for your vote of confidence.
I have not organized one of these. What type of help can I get from everyone? Who is interested in a West Michigan rally? Just talked to Lakeshore RV, sounds like they may give us some help.

[/quote]

Sorry, I have to say something here - It wasn't that long ago that a few of us were volunteered to do the NE Summer Rally @ Gettysburg. I,like you, had no experience with organizing a rally - I can tell you that it has ups and downs, but, all in all, its not that bad. There are lots of outbackers here that have organized and am sure would be willing to give you some pointers - they have for me!

So with that said - Best of luck!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Frank said:


> What type of help can I get from everyone? Who is interested in a West Michigan rally? Just talked to Lakeshore RV, sounds like they may give us some help.


Pick a date and a location and they will come. If it's fits in our already filling summer schedule, we'd love to come back. Two years ago, Lakeshore was kind enough to cater dinner one of the nights at the 2007 Michigan Summer Outbackers Rally.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm interested if the timing is right. August is pretty booked up already for me. A rally in June, July or even September would work OK.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We are definately interested if the timing works out !! the season is filling up.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

How about PJ Hoffmaster State Park July 24 - 26
These are all electric sites with water available to fill your holding tank and no sewer hook-ups. 
This park fills up fast and they will only allow 5 reservations per phone call. We would need to book next weekend if this is agreeable.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Frank said:


> How about PJ Hoffmaster State Park July 24 - 26
> These are all electric sites with water available to fill your holding tank and no sewer hook-ups.
> This park fills up fast and they will only allow 5 reservations per phone call. We would need to book next weekend if this is agreeable.


Although this is a BEAUTIFUL area it is a little far for us.
We(if the timing works out) would prefer something a little more central.

We are going to the Gettysburg Rally and we are also
thinking (keeping our fingers crossed) that we will be able
to make it out west this year....

MaeJae


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

I talked to the people at www.whiterivercampground.com today. They are suggesting July 17th-19th lots 315-318 and 333-343 to start with, more available. They will hold these until Feb 15th. They have a picnic table pavillion available for us to use Saturday night. 
Does anybody have interest in this?


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> How about PJ Hoffmaster State Park July 24 - 26
> These are all electric sites with water available to fill your holding tank and no sewer hook-ups.
> This park fills up fast and they will only allow 5 reservations per phone call. We would need to book next weekend if this is agreeable.


Although this is a BEAUTIFUL area it is a little far for us.
We(if the timing works out) would prefer something a little more central.

We are going to the Gettysburg Rally and we are also
thinking (keeping our fingers crossed) that we will be able
to make it out west this year....

MaeJae








[/quote]
What is a good weekend for everyone interested?


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

OK There must not be a whole lot of interest. Does anyone in Michigan camp?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Frank said:


> OK There must not be a whole lot of interest. Does anyone in Michigan camp?


Jim,

I for one apologize for the silence. The reason I haven't comitted to anything is a number of factors. First, we have a 3 week out west trip in the end of June through the beginning of July. That burns a lot of vacation time. The other thing that is hitting us and many other's right now are either forced vacations or furloughs being implemented by our employers.









This makes planning our trips very difficult.

If we are having trouble getting interest, perhaps we could see who is interested and in what area of the state they can make it to. It might end up being a few smaller rallies, but that is still fun. I'll start:

Late May/Early June we'll be prepping for our trip. A mini rally is always welcome at Apple Creek campground (Grass Lake, btwn Chelsea and Jackson) where the trailer is parked.







However, we have some work to do to prep for the trip (tires, converter, solar?, tv, ......









Late August it looks like we may have some time off that may allow for traveling. We'd consider anything within 4 hours of SE Michigan. That opens the west side of the state and up the state to probably Higgins/Houghton lake area.

Anyone else want to present an opinion?


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Frank said:


> OK There must not be a whole lot of interest. Does anyone in Michigan camp?


LOL! As part of our long trip, we just booked at Sleeping Bear Dunes NP (loop 3) Aug 30-Sept3 and then PJ Hoffmaster SP from Thurs - Mon Labor Day w/e. We are looking forward to admiring the lake and climbing the dunes!

You're welcome to join us!

Ali


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

We tried to get something going last year, but it never took off. Seems there was a split between people wanting something close by in SE Michigan, and those wanting the Lake Michigan dunes or something. But neither group really had enough momentum to take off.

It may be best just to announce a weekend and a place without too much discussion. Nathan, I'd love to come out and visit your joint for a weekend "rally".

Keep in mind you'll never get in any of the Lake Michigan state parks this late.

Oh, and by the way, Michigan's Adventure rocks.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

You guys are awake. 
I understand the future is a little scary right now. I am interested in Sleeping Bear NP, Platte River Campground? Someplace in the middle of the state (Higgins/Houghton lake area) sounds good too.


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> We tried to get something going last year, but it never took off. Seems there was a split between people wanting something close by in SE Michigan, and those wanting the Lake Michigan dunes or something. But neither group really had enough momentum to take off.
> 
> It may be best just to announce a weekend and a place without too much discussion. Nathan, I'd love to come out and visit your joint for a weekend "rally".
> 
> ...


Anytime your ready for Michigan's Adventure let me know. I have a great campground in mind 20 minutes away that never gets booked up.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, my problem is I have no computer access to follow this. If Rob Z. gets involved, I think he has my cell phone and can let me know this is going somewhere. Last year was a rough year for me and only 2 camping trips. I hope to have more this year. The deal with the MI group is pick a date and you'll probably be surprised how many show up when the deadline approaches. We like Spring, Summer and Fall Rallies. I'm always interested!


----------

